# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Morepork

## Shootm

This normally shy fella was in the tree right outside our lounge, managed a couple of pics. Left it relatively undisturbed.

----------


## kiwijames

SUPER COOL. 

Water still beading off its feathers though, so, still wet in the Manawatu  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Tiny little buggers aren't they?

----------


## Shootm

> SUPER COOL. 
> 
> Water still beading off its feathers though, so, still wet in the Manawatu


We actually got a couple of hours of sun today, no true story  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 308

It's impressive when they fly past you as their wing leading edges have such soft feathers that to us they make no sound - just a shadow in the dark

----------


## 300CALMAN

We have one that lives outside our house from time to time. Best lullaby ever.

----------


## Pop Shot

> We actually got a couple of hours of sun today, no true story


I actually got burnt!  :Sad:

----------


## Dermastor

Had a pair fly into a hut once in the Whirinaki chasing big moths you couldn't hear them flying around absolutely silent. One flew out the other got confused and landed on my bunk and hid in the corner. I picked it up to put outside it was like handling a very soft furred cat. Amazing.

----------


## smidey

A little before xmas I was in the fire station appliance bay while the truck was taking a drive down the road. I watched a puriri moth fly into the light, just in front of the door, from the rear of the appliance bay and out of no where a morepork swooped in and grabbed it and was gone again. Assume it was one, that or a small owl I guess

Sent from my workbench

----------


## northdude

some are superstitious about seeing them in the day time

----------


## Shootm

> some are superstitious about seeing them in the day time


Hope I haven't cursed the lot of you....I've heard of the fantail inside.
What is the Morepork during the day? @northdude

----------


## northdude

Not sure exactly I've been told a death is coming that's just what a few people have told me

----------


## northdude

nice pics they are an interesting little bird

----------


## 7mmwsm

> A little before xmas I was in the fire station appliance bay while the truck was taking a drive down the road. I watched a puriri moth fly into the light, just in front of the door, from the rear of the appliance bay and out of no where a morepork swooped in and grabbed it and was gone again. Assume it was one, that or a small owl I guess
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Could have been a Bat. surprising how many Bats are around if you look for them.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> some are superstitious about seeing them in the day time


I have been told that if you hear a Morepork call outside your house there will be a death in your family.
I hope it's wrong because two sit in a silk tree outside my dining room and pick moths off the window. Scares the hell out of visitors if they are sitting close.

----------


## Shootm

> I have been told that if you hear a Morepork call outside your house there will be a death in your family.


I hope not..

----------


## 223nut

Friends noticed that their sensor light kept turning on at night, no idea why. Sat up and watched one night, Moreton would flu by and set the sensor off then land on top and wait for the moths to show up.... Clever buggers

----------


## Martin358

We have 3 of these and they call to each other at night around here

----------


## time out

I thought we had Kiwi calling on our block about four years back while we were living there - I mentioned it on the other forum and Raptor responded saying he hoped I was right but doubted it would be possible in our area - he reckoned it would be a morepork mimicking a Kiwi - he sent me a cd with various bird songs that sounded like Kiwi - so I played it outside at night - sure enough the Morepork turned up to sing his Kiwi song - I saw him on a variety of occasions sitting on a fence outside the building - they are clever buggars 
I stayed there overnight a few weeks back - beautiful still moonlight night - total silence - looks like my rat baiting over the last five years has killed the poor buggars - other folk have told me this is the sad bioproduct of brodifacoum- poison
I know of people that nurse injured birds such as morepork - they wont use rats or mice that have been found outside dead - likely poisoned 
https://www.kiwisforkiwi.org/about-k...cs/kiwi-calls/

----------


## quentin

I do like the nights the local morepork makes its visits. Not really too worried by people certainly makes taking photos pretty easy.

----------


## Carpe Diem

> A little before xmas I was in the fire station appliance bay while the truck was taking a drive down the road. I watched a puriri moth fly into the light, just in front of the door, from the rear of the appliance bay and out of no where a morepork swooped in and grabbed it and was gone again. Assume it was one, that or a small owl I guess
> 
> Sent from my workbench


We've been at Blue Duck at Whakahoro and they hand feed the Moreporks those big Puriri moths. Bugger would swoop down and grab it right out of his fingers as it flapped there. 
Cool party trick after a few out on the deck overlooking the Whanganui river.

----------


## LOC

> We've been at Blue Duck at Whakahoro and they hand feed the Moreporks those big Puriri moths. Bugger would swoop down and grab it right out of his fingers as it flapped there. 
> Cool party trick after a few out on the deck overlooking the Whanganui river.


Does the phrase 'good as wood' sound familiar?

----------


## Fireflite

Spied one asleep on a double yellow line on the way home from night shift early one morning years ago. Turned around and thought it looked a bit sick so picked it up and sat it on the dash of the car for the 35k trip home. It stayed on the wood-robe in my youngest sons room for 2 weeks like a Phoenix but ate like a bloody pig! 2hrs a night catching moths to keep it happy! Let it go back where I found it and I've never been happier!  :2 Z Z:

----------


## Boaraxa

We get a few of the german owls down here or little owl I always thought they were moreporks but they never made the morepork sound more of a https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYEIKoHsPV8
Took me a while to figure it out

----------


## Drahthaar

I'm just back from doing a bit of work for Dan. Good man good people. Always worth a visit.

----------


## scotty

snapped this more than five years ago around 3pm and nobody's dead yet..... death is always coming  awesome birds day or night

----------


## Dundee

Some neat pics there

----------


## 57jl

had one hit the ranch slider 2 weeks ago knocked it self out picked it up and made a bed for it on the bbq table woke up about hour latter got up and flew off witch made me happy i thought it may have broken its neck they fly in under the verander an nail the bugs in the light. my outside light turns on a bit at night it must be moreporks  i wondered what the hell was setting it off there are a few around my place i love to watch them

----------


## 223nut

Had one following me last night whilst kiwi spotting, must have been disturbing the bugs in the grass

----------


## 223nut

Came across a new road hazard last night, round a blind corner and heres a morepork in the middle of the road munching on a rat

----------


## Dermastor

This little beauty is hanging out above the creek at the moment during the days. I drives the chooks crazy.

----------


## quentin

Think I have found the tolerence level of the local Morepork.

1st photo.... yeah, everything is cool.


2nd photo... totally frowned upon.

----------


## doinit

Some damn cracker pics here guys,morepork's are cool wee dudes.

----------

